# stx 1054 deck clogging



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

Brand new lawn. Just put in 2 months ago. When I mow, the deck clogs with grass after 20 mins. I have to remove the deck and clear out the grass before I can continue. 
Any ideas? 
Is this a known issue?


----------

